# Owners of Kreg Precision Miter Gauge System Model #KMS7102



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

What can anyone tell me about this ? Is it as accurate as the reviews say it is?
Your input would be appreciated


----------



## franklopes (Sep 17, 2014)

I would like to add another question to yours.

Any ideas on how to solve the nylon set-screws issues in the bar?

I bought one and had to return it since I couldn't drive the screws without destroying the screw heads/slots.
The screws were not cross threaded but I could only drive them half-way and at that point they couldn't go forward or backwards.

Thank you.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been using mine without issue for 2 years and wouldn't turn back.


----------

